# Halo Rods...do any of you fish with them?



## flintcreek (Sep 28, 2014)

Bought a Halo 7'6" rod today to try to learn to flip....do any of you use them?


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 28, 2014)

No but I LOVE to flip and punch. I find it thereaputic to sit in a middle of a jungle just making pitches. Ive caught fish in the mats 5-10 feet from the boat after an hour or two of sitting in one spot. Just never know where they are gonna be


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh and I current use a denali rosewood "shied signature flippin stick" . It could pull a Volkswagen out of a mat, it sensetive, Im not a big fan of micro guides with braid but all around a heck of a stick


----------



## hoohoorjoo (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but they are not very durable. I have seen 3 of them shatter into multiple pieces on the hookset. A local shop was carrying them and the owner said 1 in 4 are failing. I would look elsewhere.


----------



## flintcreek (Oct 1, 2014)

Well the guy at the local bait and tackle told me he was selling more of the Halo than the Vendetta rod. The local store will warranty them for a year....I liked the feel better than the Vendetta. I hope it holds up good.


----------

